# My Irritans



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's my irritans in it's temporary home.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I came.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet looks nice.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice I like the yellow. Are you close to selling it yet?


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Awsome looking irritans, can't beleive no ones grabed him yet !


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great shape and color on this guy


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.







I'm actually going to keep this little guy.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Larry Dallas said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

How big is it ja? Looks around 6-7in


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

****** said:


> How big is it ja? Looks around 6-7in


Yeah this fish is definitely past the 6 inch mark....probably one of the largest if not the largest on P-Fury at the moment.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I came.












Sweet looking Irritans. That's one of the largest that I've ever seen and has some nice coloration to him.


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

very nice fish ....gooooood


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

looks bigger than mine, got any better photos? A vid maybe?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking fish


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Larry Dallas said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call, your irritans has sellers remorse written all over it.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

He/she is definitely a keeper!! Great job bro, and its colors are amazing.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice Irritans, Ja'eh!...Beautiful coloration and very healthy looking!..Glad you decided to keep him!...A lot of people missed out on a great deal!...Anyhow, your Irritans rocks like a JOURNEY concert!!!...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking irritans Ja'eh!
Probably the best I've seen.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

VERY NICE... YOU WOULD OF BEEN







TO SELL THAT P.........







...... REALLY WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE PHOTOS. Thanks to you i might have to find room for another tank


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

DUMP TRUCK said:


> VERY NICE... YOU WOULD OF BEEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find Irritans. Then make room. Don't wanna clear a space for nothing.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Inflade said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











[/quote]
snooze you lose. "could i get more pics so we can hopefully get a positive ID"


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

woah hes niceeee!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











[/quote]
snooze you lose. "could i get more pics so we can hopefully get a positive ID"
[/quote]

"A positive ID"? Are you for real?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











[/quote]
snooze you lose. "could i get more pics so we can hopefully get a positive ID"
[/quote]

Snooze you loose? what kind of comment is that Dolphin? I sold my 2 baby macs to make room for this guy and he decided to keep it the day before i was going to pick it up....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I didn't know that you were going to have to sell to make room......I thought you were cycling a tank for the last couple of weeks or so.....my bad. The comment made by that Dolphin guy towards Inflade was unnecessarry and was a cheap shot without any sort of provocation on behalf of Inflade.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry to tell ya bud, but that's not an irritans.

It's a pacu.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Sorry to tell ya bud, but that's not an irritans.
> 
> It's a pacu.


Definitely pacu.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You guys are too funny.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool fish, looks flawless. I guess nobody has been irritating the irritans. HAHAHAH LOLOLOL OMGOMGOMGOGMGOGMGOGGOM HAAAAA!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Larry Dallas said:


> I didn't know that you were going to have to sell to make room......I thought you were cycling a tank for the last couple of weeks or so.....my bad. The comment made by that Dolphin guy towards Inflade was unnecessarry and was a cheap shot without any sort of provocation on behalf of Inflade.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Larry Dallas said:


> I didn't know that you were going to have to sell to make room......I thought you were cycling a tank for the last couple of weeks or so.....my bad. The comment made by that Dolphin guy towards Inflade was unnecessarry and was a cheap shot without any sort of provocation on behalf of Inflade.


Well realisticly this fish should have been gone years ago... 80 bucks for an irritans? Your giving it away. Not being mean but inflade did want more pics for a positive id... Whatver all is over now the small macs are gone and you had a change of heart. Can i ask why such a sudden change of heart? from 80 bucks for a RARE irritans to deciding you want to keep it?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> I didn't know that you were going to have to sell to make room......I thought you were cycling a tank for the last couple of weeks or so.....my bad. The comment made by that Dolphin guy towards Inflade was unnecessarry and was a cheap shot without any sort of provocation on behalf of Inflade.


Well realisticly this fish should have been gone years ago... 80 bucks for an irritans? Your giving it away. Not being mean but inflade did want more pics for a positive id... Whatver all is over now the small macs are gone and you had a change of heart. Can i ask why such a sudden change of heart? from 80 bucks for a RARE irritans to deciding you want to keep it?
[/quote]

Honestly because it almost bit my finger the other nite when I was feeding it. It always comes to the surface but this time it actually came partially out of the water.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> I didn't know that you were going to have to sell to make room......I thought you were cycling a tank for the last couple of weeks or so.....my bad. The comment made by that Dolphin guy towards Inflade was unnecessarry and was a cheap shot without any sort of provocation on behalf of Inflade.


Well realisticly this fish should have been gone years ago... 80 bucks for an irritans? Your giving it away. Not being mean but inflade did want more pics for a positive id... Whatver all is over now the small macs are gone and you had a change of heart. Can i ask why such a sudden change of heart? from 80 bucks for a RARE irritans to deciding you want to keep it?
[/quote]

Because TRUE keepers don't get rid of their fish every couple weeks.


----------

